# Cocker Spaniels??



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

Am looking to get a Cocker Spaniel pup in the new year and was just wondering if there were any FF ladies or gents who own one?? What are their temperments like?? and how long can you leave a dog alone for during the day?? This is my biggest concern as both myself and DH work.  Any advice would be gratefully received!!

Thanks

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Cocker spanials are the best!!!!!!!

Lottie is very playful and very silly when she wants to be. Very cuddly and loves a good long run in the woods etc.

She fine being left. She's on her own about 4 hours a day but it has been longer. She hated it at first but then we developed a routine. She hates to be shut on anywhere so as long as she can see out the window and has the run of the house she's fine. Thats probably a thing with her though rather than the breed!
I know a few people with spanials and they all like to raid the bins if you let them!!

2 friends of mine have got dog flaps and the dogs happily go in and out of them during the day. Lottie never did but I think she was too old when I started trying her with one.

I got Lottie from a breeder I found via the Kennel club site.

Good luck

Emma xxxx*


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Emmalottie!!

REALLY want to get a cocker and have been doing my research but am SO worried that will get dog and it will hate being left alone.  I'm a shift worker so some days it may be left for longer than 4 hours and some days it won't be left at all!! SO CONFUSED!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a cocker as well!!!!

Sky is 3 and is so much fun. I love her!!! Cockers are very loving and cute. They will love you no matter what. Sky is left for 5.5 hours a day sometimes longer but she doesnt care. Dogs dont have a feeling of time, all they know is that your gone. Even if you have just left the house a cocker will be so excited to see you!

We are just about to get another one.  She is called Willow..... Here is a picture of her....... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119454.0

It was a comp to name her, I couldnt think of anything. She is a working cocker spaniel so is a bit different to a show cocker but they have the same moods! They are very easy to train as well. Very intelligent. Sometimes, anyway!! 

If you love dogs and have time for them, then a cocker is one of the best to have. They are small and cuddly!

Let me know if you get one!!
Love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh - I would LOVE to have another cocker but my poor mum doesn't want to look after 2 of them  . Shame xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Natalie!!!

HOW CUTE!!!!! me and DH were on the net all night last night reading up about Cockers and looking at all the cute pics!!! thank you for the advice-think we will be getting one prob early in the new year but am still worried about the poor thing getting lonely at home alone!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old male cocker called Milo and he is the most loving dog ever, he loves giving mummy and daddy cuddles! Cockers have great personalities i think they are great family dogs! we are tempted to get another lol

Jess


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi there,

I have two cocker spaniels - a blue roan who is about 6 called Merin and a headcase called Floyd who is chocolate and tan and is soon going to be 1

They are just great, real characters and the best thing is they are wonderful dogs with kids.

My son is three and the three of them are inseperable.

I work part time so some days they are along for nearly 8 hours other days I am with them all day - they don't seem to mind, but they do keep each other company...

Hell, why not get two?

Can't figure out how to put photos on this thing...

Definitely go to a good breeder - check with the Kennel Club or a local club!

Good luck,

Julie


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

Thank you for the lovley feedback!! 

Julie-I did think about getting 2 but not sure that my moggy would cope!! 

Jess your dog is BEAUTIFUL!!!! makes me even more convinced we should get one!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just LOVE all this cocker spaniel talk   

I've consulted Lottie - get 2 she said


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

OOOOHHHHH am v v excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been speaking to a breeder about getting a gold female!!!!         decided we will call her Poppy!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

Poppy is a lovely name - the golden ones are so cute!

When do you get her?

Julie


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Tinkerbelle78 before you get a cocker......Get some eyes in the back of your head!!!!  

Skybreeze Ive got a 13 wk old working cocker. Was quite surprised at how different she looks to my last cocker.

This Rosie my last cocker and then Lilly my new one.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OHHHHHH!!!! I WAAAANT THAAAT BLAAAAACK PUPPP!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Emma you can have her. Just cost me a fortune at the vets, when she decided rat/mouse bait tasted nice.    Like I said eyes in the back of your head!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OH NO!!! Is she OK?

They are really very very nosy dogs - that is for sure. No matter what I do Lotties nose is right there.

Fabby dogs


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah shes fine, thanks. An hour of throwing up, vitamin K tabs daily and blood clotting screening every 2 weeks.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG Weeble!!! Lucky your lovely doggy is OK with Rat bait!!! Really think I will needs eyes in the back of my head  !  Can anyone advise me-was talking to a friemnd who used to have a Cocker and she mentioned something called 'rage syndrome' does anybody know anything about this?

Tinkerbelle78 xx

P.S Weeble, Lilly is GORGEOUS, DH has just seen piccy and has decided he now wants a black one!!! x


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

this site may give you some info http://www.cockersonline.co.uk/discuss/index.php

just has to show you ladies this pic this was my little man at 9 weeks old i just love black cockers but i'm bias lol









those puppy eyes awwwww

Jess


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Jess he is ADORABLE!!!!!! am so so tempted to get a black pup now!!!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## jess82 (Nov 10, 2003)

if you wanna see some more pics of my bubba milo heres a link
http://www.virginmediaphotos.co.uk/album/2120759


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Tinkerbelle78 my golden cocker had suspected rage syndrome, although the vet would not say it was 100% definate. She would be fine 99% of the time, but then all of a sudden she would just flip and attack the closest thing to her, usually one of my cats sadly. I took Rosie to pets at home when she was about 9wks old and the assistant came over and said oh how sweet, the next thing we knew she was hanging off his arm.....ooooops. Really laugh about it now, but at the time it wasnt so funny.  It is supposed to be worse in golden cockers. You need to really check out the pups family history and go to a reputable breeder. 

Jess - Just one word.....Awwwwwwww


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Weeble-my friend said exactly the same thing that it's meant to be golden cockers that are the worst for rage syndrome!!  

T x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Weeble.... How cute are you dogs!!!!! So sweet! I hope the little one is ok now!!!! Poor thing, but as I will know they are in to everything 

Just thought I would put a couple of pictures up of my 2........

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/willowkins/Natalie1011.jpg

This is Willow, who is 11 weeks old now.........

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/willowkins/Natalie1044.jpg

Willow sleeping on her dads slippers.......

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/willowkins/Natalie1015.jpg

This is Sky and Willlow.............

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/willowkins/Natalie1017.jpg

And last, this is Sky...........

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg135/willowkins/Natalie1042.jpg

They are both so dfferent, Willow is hyper and mad, Sky is calm and a fuss pot.  Got to take Willow to the vets later, she was biting Skys feet last night and tripped her up. Sky landed on Willow and now she cant use her back leg. Its very swollon, and she isnt walking on it.  Very worried. Poor thing. She isnt bothered by it at all, still running around on 3 legs!  Hopefully she will be ok.

What can I say, 1 cocker is fun..... 2 is a handfull!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

I have an orange roan cocker spaniel. He is absolutely gorgeous. Fantastic boy. I got him 4 yrs ago via the kennel club - he's great with other dogs, reasonably obedient but nicely naughty too, playful and generally an all-round little darling. HOWEVER he has suffered with a long list of health issues which I've been told are associated with the breed - recurring ear infection, allergies, retained testicle, etc, so he's costing me a small fortune. Unfortunately, I got cheap pet insurance which only covers certain things and even then only covers any condition from diagnosis for a period of 12 months. On this basis, I would advise anyone getting any sort of dog to get the absolute best insurance you can afford from the outset.

Anyone else had problems with their cockers ears? My poor boy really suffers. He's back at the vets tomorrow to have his teeth done. Another £500 on my credit card  
Oh well, he's worth it. Im just gonna have to make sure that he cleans his teeth properly in future. 

Flakey x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ah Flakey - he sounds lovely and a lot like Lottie.

I've been lucky with her healthwisw. She;s had to have 2 GAs in the past when she's got things in her ear canal - grasses both times but nothing apart from that. She has a teeth clean bone thing every day so maybe thats helped.

I know what you mean about the insurance. I swapped from Tesco to petplan on the advise of some people on here. Its much more expensive but so worth it I thought.

xxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought i'd bring the post back alive with my 2 cockers.
Dolce & Poppy

on the right

or if this works! http://www.slide.com/r/UEpjoB60wT8bgCm-mItmff37Yc8vM1ea?previous_view=mscd_embedded_url&view=original
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

They are so cute Nicole!!!!


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I just rang a breeder today enquiring about cocker pups and now I just spotted this thread per chance!!!
It is definitely a sign I have to get a pup  

All your dogs are gorgeous girls and that was a great idea *Natalie * to have a naming competition, think I may steal that idea when we get ours 

Bok xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Bok

Its got to be a sign!!!! I honestly couldnt think of a nice for our new puppy and we had lots of people on my cycle buddies coming up with names... So our Mod (Caz) asked if I wanted to do a comp... I said yes... We had so great names, but feel in love with Willow. The winner got 1000 credits.

Good luck with yor puppy, are you getting a girl or boy??  Any names yet!

Also Good luck with your appointment in Norway!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

watn1         

OMG - such georgous little doggies!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love this thread your piccies are all gorgeous!

I have always wanted an american cocker spaniel but DH isn't too excited at the prospect   With a chihuahua and 5 cats I think he is pushed to the limit at the mo!  

xxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All, 
    I want to ask you a question about my dog, I think she is having a pretend pregnancy  She will not eat and is finding bizarr places to hid! (like inside the plant pot) & that is not joke we have a massive palm tree in our garden and see and dug inside the pot through the roots and underneath the plant and was just lying in there i thought she's escaped the other day because i couldn't find her but she emerged out of the pant pot  anyway she is refusing to eat her dinner & has done for the past 3 days i have felt that bad for her i cooked her a sirloin steak last night needless to say she had no problem eating that! I have had to make her a den in the kitchen... Put her blanket in the washing basket and then put the bin next to her and some boxes around with a towell over she is very happy in there but will NOT come out!! pops out for a wee and back in she goes. Is she ok? I don't think there is anything wrong with her illness wise she seems ok, Still pops over for a cuddle when DP came in last night she still went crazy like normal. Have any of your dogs done this? Rang the vets but they say there is nothing they can do unless she stopped eating/drinking all together  

Here's a pic of her on her new home 
xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok, so been doing some Google searching & it confirms nothing can be done.   I've read i need to try and stop her from 'nesting' so i have just taken her little den down & took the rest of her toys away(i felt really bad doing this) I have left her the basket to snuggle in but will take it from her later & she will have to go back to her sofa. Bless her! She is not a happy bunny with me i tell you.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG all these dogs are so cute!   My Mum has a golden (well ginger!) cocker spaniel called Alfie.  He's 11 now but he's just the best.  He loves his cuddles and if you shout "Alfie wet feet!" when he comes in from the garden he will wait at the back door to have his paws wiped    - so incredibly cute!

I keep saying to my DH that I want a baby and a cocker ... he says we're working on the baby thing and we can't have a puppy   

He's a hard man!   

Lully x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lully77 said:


> if you shout "Alfie wet feet!" when he comes in from the garden he will wait at the back door to have his paws wiped  - so incredibly cute!
> 
> Lully x


Lottie does that - as long as there's a biccie at the end of it  

Ahh - watn1 - Hope your little furbusb is OK soon . Give her an ear twiddle from me. Shame she can't type - we could get her on one of the threads 

Emma xxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yes, they'll do anything for a biccie!!   

x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I absolutly love my spaniels. I have 2, My mum has 2 & my sister has 1. My sister just got Rhalfy about 1 month ago he is soooo cute! In the picture, Poppy (mine) Rhalfy (my sis's) Louis (My mums) Louis is sooo inteligent is scary, He talks to you and all sorts, Gets my mums slippers in the morning from downstairs and brings them to her to get up   All 3 sitting waiting for a biccy lol


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Look!!!!

What a lovely lovely photo.

I wanted to have some proper pictures taken of Lottie and me but I'm worried thats a bit sad


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Arhhhhhhhhhhhhh sooooooooooooooooo cute!!

x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ahhhh Lotty is sooo cute.. She looks exactly like my Poppy but a different colour obviously. I too wanted some professional pictures taken but also thought they'd think i was a nutcase   I'll have to wait till i have children so then there is an excuse


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Yayyy, the thread is up and running again!! We got our puppy on Friday (see piccy left) and he is soooo gorgeous! We've called him Maverick and he is really mischievious but VERY clever and has only done one poo inside and already asks to go outside when he needs a wee! He slept through the night last night too (phew, the bags under my eyes were getting big   ), which was unexpected as he is still only 7.5 weeks old bless him  

How do you attach pics to actual posts?

All your furbabies are just gorgeous too!   

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bokbabe - Stalked you ....  .  Your furbabie looks gorgeous & what a fab name.  Might as well get used to the sleepless nights honey ...   . Missing you on the orange spotters thread. XXXX


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ahh bokbabe he is soooo cute   I'm sure he will bring you lots of happy times, It's sooo nice to snuggle up for a cuddle with them when your feeling low.  I think you have to be a charter member to attach pic's (i could be wrong) Butby being a charter memeber means a donation to the site £20 a year i think. Well worth it for all the support we get on here.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhhh - he's just beautiful. Give him an ear twiddle too please - from me and Lots   

They are so so lovely to cuddle. Lottie is quite a bit little dog really   and so cuddle  

You can do the pictures if you have a photobucket account. Photobucket has an internet site and you sign up, upload you pictures, and then get a code to post on here. Its easy - even I can do it   

Julie - Have you got a spaniel too?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Emmalottie - No hun, I haven't got a cocker spaniel.  I admit to just stalking Bokbabe ...  .  Bokbabe used to post on another thread and we are missing her loads  .  DD would love to have a dog though.  XXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Julie*, you   I will be back soon, I promise, however Maverick is keeping me rather busy at the mo and so I am limited to when I can jump on here at work  

Thanks for the info *EmmaLottie*, I will get onto photobucket and get some more pics on here asap!

*Watn1,* I keep meaning to go down the charter vip route as it's such a worthy cause and plus you get loads of extra smileys don't you?

Well, Mav slept through the night again last night, he's such a good boy! I do keep waking up anyway listening out for him, so am very tired today, but will get used to it and I guess it's good practice  
2 of our neighbours have keys and are constantly checking on him and playing with him whilst I am here (he is a very popular boy already!) and plus I pop home at lunchtime to feed him and give him cuddles, so he's doing well!

I bet I will be bending your ears in time to come ref questions etc, so be prepared!

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Me  .  Really?  Actually, I have to admit you are probably right.  Ok you're definitely right.  

Glad to hear you are ok, and Maverick is keeping you busy but happy.  

We are now on the chit chat area, called "orange spotters" ... so whenever you get time pop in and say hi.
's &  's


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Lully77 said:


> I keep saying to my DH that I want a baby and a cocker ... he says we're working on the baby thing and we can't have a puppy
> 
> We had kind of given up on the ttc thing and had moved our attentions to getting a cocker spaniel - they are sooooooooo lovely - then just as we were about to go ahead and seriously find one we got our BFP!! DH says we couldnt cope with two babies so put the cocker on hold - not for too long tho if ive anything to do with it!!!


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Some pics of Maverick....
































He grows so fast we have to take weekly ones to keep up! We're loving every minute of him, even the naughty ones but, I must say *SJ79* that I agree with your DH, I definitely couldn't cope with a puppy and a baby together!!! 

Bok xx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

I have a clingon for a furball who is now 2 1/2.  My golden Cocker is called Honey and is my for now baby, although she always will be her Mummys girl.

Thinks she is an Irish Setter however, but thats my fault for letting her stay with my Mum and her pair while I went on holiday!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Hiya

Only just noticed this thread ....  ... ive got an orange roan cocker ~AMBER ...shes 5 & gorgeous ..

She had to have op 2 weeks ago was chased by a rottie puppy into barbed wire    shes fine now tho ...thank goodness for insurance..........

Love Hope XXX_


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello,

I'm a newbie and just found the doggie thread, hen spotted this one.

I have a one year old cockers called Griffin. He's a black and tan and uses his little tan eyebrows to wrap "mummy" and "daddy" (don't laugh) around his little fingers, or paws. 

Are any of you members of COL? Its a fantastic website called Cockers Online http://www.cockersonline.co.uk/ and has lots of mad cocker women, and a few mad cocker men. I'd fully recomend a look. Even if you don't join they have a photo section and I spend hours drooling over the puppies. There's also a meetup section.We've been on one meet so far and its complete mayhem but great fun. There were twenty-four cockers, one weimariner, a couple of cavvies, and a labrador!

Lots of love
Carys
xxx

ps. Hope, I like your baby's name


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!! Lottie and I shall def join that and come to a meet up


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just noticed this thread!! Yay!!

Any advice on American Cocker Spaniels?  

xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just after some advice.. I have just been and given my spaniel her daily love and hugs and she jumped off me and I was absolutly COVERED in hair and I mean covered! I went back over to her as I could see a big clump of hair just sitting on her back dragged my hand down her back and clumps of hair is coming off her.. If i gently rub upwards its all coming out in clumps but it's coming straight from the roots leaving white little bits which I can only describe as dandruf.. Anyone experienced this? This has never happened before she is now 4. I have checked my other dog and she is fine, No more then the usual sheding of her winter coat... I'm freaking out


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... I have the same with me older spaniel at the moment.... She is a ball of fluff and it coming out no end but yet my other younger one is fine. I also had a very simpler experiance with my labrador. 

All I can say is give her a bath, with a very gentle shampoo and hopefully that gets all the dead hair out. It is about the time the start to lose there fur. But I know what you mean when you say dandruf, sky suffers alot around now. 

Like I said a good bath and if your still worried take her to the vets just for your peace of mind. But as long as she is fine in herself I wouldnt worry. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

maybe its the winter coat? how hairy is your doggie my cocker is short hair here she is all sleepy at night she looks like shes winking


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Just found this post - really adore my furbaby too - mine is a gorgeous 2 year old black working cocker and looked just like Lily on page 1 when she was a pup!!!  She is the best thing we have ever done - just lightens our life every day and I don't know how I'd get through the IF without her.  In fact, after our latest failed tx, I've suggested to DP we need a golden cocker next    

Not sure he's convinced yet!!!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Luuluu - we wantd a gold cocker originally but my heart strings got tugged and we ended up with a black and tan. I said we now need one solid gold and one solid black so they look like a family. Funny how that would mean getting two more pups!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Ooohhh 2 puppies - that would be nice!!!  I am definitely getting another at some point!!!

I'd love a black and tan too - they are just adorable!!!

I see you've just started downregging - good luck that this is the sticky one!!!


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Luuluu Luuluu Luuluu

Long time no speaky!  I have a choc & tan 9 month old and she is adorable.  Like a mini afghan!  And she is finally making friends with my golden girl too.


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

So jealous!!!  Congrats too - nearly 15 weeks!!!


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh EmmiB, a choc and tan!!!! This is cheeky but please could you pm me detals of the breeder? I'd love a choc and tan but you don't see them very often.

Luuluu - thanks for the thoughts. xxxx


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Pinkcarys - wow, that is twice in as many days I have been asked for the details.  Coco was groomed on Saturday and the groomer wants the details too.  Maybe I have a star in the making.  She is very very cheeky and is just through her first season, DH thinks it is funny to have her hump all her toys!!!!

Her best attribute is that she is constantly talking to you when you great her.

I will PM the details to you tonight when I get home.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh im so happy to find this thread i have a gorgeous crazy cocker fur baby called poppy who me and dp just adore and dote on she is totally crazy but think we had a hand in that as we have treated her like abbay and not a doggy which i know is naughty but couldnt and still cant help myself she is just sooooooo sweet! she is 5 now cant believe she is that old time has flown and we would have been lost without her through our IF lourney and could not cope without our endless kisses and cuddles will try to up laod some pics of her

talk to you all again soon

L xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello - another crazy cocker owner here - and pinkcarys I'm a former COL addict too lol  
Jasper is my 2-year old furbaby (as posing in my avatar)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

sorry pics were so big!!! not sure how to make them smaller!!!!


----------



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

Ooooooooo Linlou

What a spoilt girl Poppy is, we had to stop Honey sleeping on our bed as she insisted on sleeping on DH's head!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahhhh, Poppy is gorg!!!!! So sweet Linlou!! 
I have just the 2 but thats enough as they are mad!!!!

Here is Willow, she is 20 months









Here is Sky, She is 4 years old









There my little babies!!!
Natalie xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

OMG - Sky is even more like mine!!!  Is she a working cocker Skybreeze


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous...... I want a black one now!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

emmib - yep pops sleeps on our bed (tut tut!!!) not on dp head though!!   she is funny in the winter she wakes in the middle of night when she gets cold nudges one of us to let her under the cover!!!  

skybreeze - awe willow and sky are gorgeous, you must really have your hands full with 2 of them!!!

taffy - what colour cocker do you have? any pics?

the third picture down is poppy on holiday with us in april we went to cumbria and stayed in a cottage and had a lovely time we are hoping to do it again in october she was such a good girl and it was the first time we have taken her away with us.
she is worn out at the moment had stressful day at the vets - she has some cysts but i wanted to get them checked as wasnt sure what they are, vet said they are nothing to worry about and common and only tiny so not treatment is needed thank god i had been so worried about them. we are taking her to get her speyed soon so need o book time off work to look after her. ( although getting time off is a nightmare at the momnet   )

L xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LuuLuu.... Yes they are both working Cockers! In both sence of the word, they are gun dogs as well. Although you wouldnt think it righ now crashed out on my sofa!!! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Skybreeze - they are just adorable!!!  Mine is a Working Cocker afraid of water     - we are trying to teach her to swim but she's such a sensitive soul and also prefers cuddling on the sofa!!! Probably all my fault!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

luuluu - wish popy was a fraid of water - everything else but not water!! she ha sno fear ofit at all and dp had to jump in the river once to save her being washed down stream   luckily she was fine and only dp ego damaged having to walk through the park wet through!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

skybreeze - meant to say your wedding pic looks lovely where was that taken at gretna, did you get married in the blacksmiths shop?


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Linlou -     - don't understand it at all - hopefully we'll persuade her.  She loves it up your way too as DP's parents lives in Lancs so that's where she goes for her 'holidays'!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ah where in lancs does she holiday?? we are in burnley. we went on our "hols" with poppy to alston cumbria in april was fantastic lovely walks and lots of calm river for her to swim in!!!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

That's where she goes - Worsthorne - she loves Hurstwood Reservoir!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

wow!!!! thats where we go too!!! we live in harle syke which is just next village to worsthorne! poppy loves it in the woods up there its a nice walk on a good day, but last time we took her she jumped in this swampy pond and was covered in green slime and was so stinky     whata coincidence that your doggy goes there too, how old is she?


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

She's 2 and 1/2.  It is a lovely walk and lovely where you live too.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yeah we are quite lucky as have everything we need in the village but there are nice walk around too


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Ooohhh, can I join in? I have got a working cocker too who looks just like Willow and Poppy. His name is Smudge, he is 3 and absolutely ruined!! 

Thats him in my avator pic - how do you load other pics on here? 

Hi Luuluu - fancy seeing you here xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

awe smudge is so cute, i uploaded pics through photobucket and pasted the IMG code


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nicksy - I was going to ask if Smudge is a working cocker - he looks very very very much like my fur baby too as you'll have seen on **!!!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Luuluu, yes he's a working cocker too! I have seen your pics on ** and they are very much alike. Where did you get your furbaby from hun? 

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wanted to say  and that I have a 8 month old working cocker called Monty  
He has been a little handful for quite a while and he is due back on saturday after a 2 week stay at a local trainers! I have missed him but I am also hoping he is a bit better behaved 

You fur babies look gorgeous 

xx


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Suzie, I think all cockers are little bu**ers - I have just told mine off for having his head in the bin. I have tried the photobucket thing, so hopefully this link will work  Thanks Linlou

http://s670.photobucket.com/albums/vv62/NicksyP/Smudge/


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Nicksy - I got mine from a lady in Stockport who is into Flyball - I think my furbaby would love anything agility based but obviously I can't take her at the moment so DP is having to do everything.    

Suzie - mine has cabin fever at the moment as I have been under the weather so she just tells me off!!!  She's just gone out with DP though so hopefully she'll be happier later!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lovely pics of Smudge 










ummm nicking a hotdog roll!









and with one of the cats! 









I have monty done for agility classes at the end of the year when he is old enough, I am hoping it will tire him out


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

He'll love it Suzie!!! What a cutie!!!

Nicksy - I love the first one - looks the double of mine on that pic!!!


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Luuluu - that was when he had just ripped up a leaflet that had come through the door (I hadn't got to him quick enough  )

Suzie - the one of the hot dog roll made me laugh. Smudge has just pinched a piece of bread out of the bin today and looked just like that.  They know they are being naughty because they come and show you what they have got but then run away with it. 

It's nice to know that its not just me thats got the mischievious one!!! Do your cockers eat anything? Mine is just so greedy, I have never known him to turn his nose up at anything.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Monty likes cheese and onion crisps and beef hula hoops


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lottie will also eat anything - anything at all!

When she had stolen 5 curlywurly, the vet said to put some mustard powder in water and shringe it in her mouth to make her sick. We made it up in her bowl and before I could get the shringe in in, she stuck her head in and drank the lot  . And then threw her bowl across the floor for some more    

This morning she managed to fib to my mum and I and got 2 breakfasts!!!!!!!!!

Suzie - so sorry, I'd been meaning to say for ages WELCOME HOME MONTY!!!!

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok its taken me a while 'cos my computer thinks its on a 2WW (ie going really slowly ..... lol)
but here's a couple of pics of Jasper my little monster cocker


























Let me assure you that he's not as sweet and innocent as he's trying to make out in the pics - but I guess that goes without saying, being a cocker!


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh he is beautiful  Those eyes could get away with anything  

Monty is huge compared to him  Monty is size of a springer nearly 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ohhh Jasper is fab


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

aaaawwwwwe i love all the picis they are all just soooo cute

L xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just picked Monty up from his boot camp he has been on for the last 2 weeks! This is going to be a tough love couple of months  but I know it has to be 

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope it isn't too tough xxxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

how did boot camp go? i always threaten poppy with "dog borstal" when she misbehaves


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Boot camp was just that  poor monty  

Some things good  like the jumping up etc has gone but others are still around but think this is mainly the working dog in him and he needs a run outside but we dont live in area to really have that    We shall see 

xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

poppy has an obsession with going into the yard and shaking her toys about manically!!!! but dont think we would ever be able to change that in her


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh yes we get that also   

Any ideas on how to stop him barking when we go upstairs ! ? ( he is only allowed downstairs)
Night time is fine as he is in crate  but daytime he barks the whole time we are upstairs!
xx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes mine does that too - we call it the death shake!!!

Suzie - have you tried kong toys - the ones you fill up with treats - we used those and they worked great!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

He did have a kong when he was really little, maybe I will get large one and fill it  Thanks for the advice

x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I used to have the same thing - that was the only thing that worked - other than that just had to ignore til she got bored - we got her out of the barking and then undid our good work by letting her have run of the house


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

arent they funny, popy goes menal and does the death shak everytime someone walks past the house too!! it seems playful as her tail is always wagging but just wish she would chill out a bit!! and she is there at the door everytime you move wanting to go out    

cnat help re barking when you go upstairs as we are naughty and she has full run of the house and follows me everywhere i go!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have 2 cats ( one of whom doesnt like the dog!  ) so I dont allow him upstairs, to give them a dog free space 

x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

some advice please this is Roxie she's a working cocker 31 pounds a year old and very loveable 









i walk her every morning to a farm field it has public walk ways and a river very nice and she loves it ,she is so friendly and i like to let her off lead so she can have a run i do meet some dogs that love to play with her ,but there are some dogs on a lead and that do not like other dogs and some owners get mad and ask for her to be put on lead ,as she will run and greet other dogs thinking there all friendly and want to play  i try and call her back ive tryed treats and calling her but she gets so excited and does not come back intill a dog trys to bite her and i get control your dog and i say she's young im trying to teacher her how will she learn if i don't try??  does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I have the same thing with Monty    The other day he had been swimming in the river and got out of it a little bit up from where we were so he went to circle some people walking up ahead in order to come back to nearer us and some woman starting going mad at us for allowing our dog off the lead! Shouting etc and then of course Monty got excited and started running around even more! 
He loves to go up to other dogs and say hi but wont come back if called! 
His recall is really bad and I have tried everything that people have suggested to me but nothing is working  

So big  and I hope someone can offer us some advice 

x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry you have the same problem Suzie but im glad my dog is not the only one who gets so excitied and circles people and other dogs   some times if im lucky after she has circled for a while she will run bk  im hoping she wil grow out of it   i realy don't think its fair to keep them on the lead as she needs a run and its not like i let her off lead close to young children(playground)houses or cars.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all
I have a working cocker too who is 18 months old. When he was younger he used to run up to every dog regardless as he thought they all wanted to play. However, he is getting a bit more wary now he is older as a couple of dogs have been not so friendly!!
Unfortunately i don't have the answer to getting him to come back when i call -if he is interested in something he will just ignore me!
However, i am quite lucky where i walk him as most of the other dog owners are very nice people and can see that he is just a friendly dog.
By the way, i love everyones pictures of their dogs - if i can figure out how to upload a picture i will try and post one of mine!

Mac X


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Why do people insist on dogs being on leads when you take them to forests, parks etc - you are there to exercise your dog and you can control them!!!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

you know thats what i think about leads i go out of my way to let her off on a field that is not a playground its part plouded and has a forest and river no wear near houses or cars  i know other dog owners have the right to walkt here dogs too but i do try and call roxie back but like others she so friendly and thinks everyone wants to play  i hoping she will carm down as she gets older.

mac1 i goggle tiny pic's upload my saved picture on my computer and copy and paste link


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

This one was pre haircut  Now looks like a little rat! 










I have just booked him in to have the snip on Monday  So hoping this is going to help him calm a little

Anyone any tips on barking! He doesnt bark continously but he does at the slightest thing!

x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

It's ridiculous that dog owners are frightened of friendly dogs!!!

Mine has just been to the pooch parlour and she thinks she looks beautiful


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahhhh, How cute are these little cockers!! Mine are currently crashed out in the kitchen after I took them to the beach earlier.. They do love a swim my 2!

Advice on recall?? Erm.... Well I am in no way a dog trainer, but my 2 are quite good at healing.... Its all about getting to your dog before the thought enters it head... ie if you see another dog pull your dog in, put them on a lead until your well past... Not forgetting to reward them for doing well. Sounds easy, but its not!! I had nightmares with Willow, but she is good as gold now. Little bit more advice, dont get excited.... They feed off that and go loopy! lol! Well mine do anyway lol!

Do any of you work your 'working' cockers?? Mine work thoughout the winter, willow had her first season last year. Sky had her leg op so couldnt do anything.

Anyway here is today at the beach....


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Suzie said:


> This one was pre haircut  Now looks like a little rat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooo I wanted to use him for stud!!!!

When your dog is off lead you have a control area of about 15 to 20 ft. Once out of that area your dog will not respond, unless it is very very well trained. All you can do is constantly use the recall. Whatever your doing, anytime of day, keep calling the dog to you, making a big fuss and rewarding it, until its almost brainwashed. Cocker's are generally very friendly and will always go and greet new people/dogs, but they do get slightly better as they get older.

Working cockers have even more energy than normal cockers and take even longer to calm down/train, unless they are thoroughly worn out everyday. My working cocker Lilly does actually work and even after running round acres and acres for 8hrs, she still has a lot of energy each day, but by the evening she is calm enough to do some lessons and she learns unbelievably quickly! Exhaust the body and the mind is ready to learn!

I would also recommend training the dog to a whistle. Works great in working cockers.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Skybreeze said:


> Do any of you work your 'working' cockers?? Mine work thoughout the winter, willow had her first season last year.


Skybreeze Lilly works on the shoots in winter and around the farm all year round. Do yours pick up or flush out?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

weeble said:


> Noooooooooooo I wanted to use him for stud!!!!
> 
> Working cockers have even more energy than normal cockers and take even longer to calm down/train, unless they are thoroughly worn out everyday.


ummm he definately needs snipping asap  I am fed up of being used as a humping machine 

We went to get a show cocker and the breeder failed to mention that working were any different to show  and for the novice dog owner we stupidly didnt question it. So we have ended up with a dog so full of energy he is never calm  and to be honest although he is much better than he was , it is still hard work 

x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I sympathise Suzie, I know how worn out I get with Lilly and she runs all day whether Im with her or not. I wish breeders would tell people that working cockers are different. Ive had both, but I wouldnt have even considered getting a working one if I didnt live the life I do.

Another option is to get another dog, then they can wear each other out


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh they all look so lovely  

i will keep trying with treats she seems to do everything sit lay ect but when she see another dog ,sometimes i will see them first and distract her with her ball which i  always take so she has a good run


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Skybreeze said:


> Advice on recall?? Erm.... Well I am in no way a dog trainer, but my 2 are quite good at healing....


Do you rent them out? I'll give them 100 Bonios if they cure my endo and fibromyalgia. Oh, and an extra 25 Bonios if they cure OHs cold    

Love cockers so much. My baby is 2 and a half now. Time flies! He is so lovely in so many ways but it the biggest wuss in the world. The first time I ever saw him be aggressive was when we went for a walk in the snow. All of a sudden he started growling a very low throaty growl and doing his warning bark. I came round the corner and found him barking at a very large, very happy snowman. What he decides is scary can change from day to day. OH bought an electric drum set today and has been playing it in the living room. Griffin decided it was scary so came and sat on my lap...unfortunately I had my lap top on my lap so Griff decided to sit on that  Cockers - you gotta love 'em!

Veng - I have the same problem. When he sees another dog he gets so excited that even the yummiest treats don't hold any appeal. He'd choose sniffing another dog's bum over bacon any day of the week. The on;y thing I've found is that when you walk her keep calling her back every few minutes and treat and fuss her when she comes back. Repeat it so often that she comes to you of her own accord thinking she'll get a treat but don't treat her unless you've called her. Hopefully she'll get so used to coming back that she'll do it automatically when you call her even if a dog is around. Oh, and when you succesfully do it, please can you come and do it with Griffin?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ladies here is some recent pics of Harley and the pups he sired


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

How cute!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

aww gorgeous


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks girls ,im like a proud mammy showing the pics to everyone ....even have them on ********


----------



## Zeka (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello, I've a question you may be able to help me with....
I'd lurve to get a cocker but already have a house rabbit. Do any of you cocker owners have other furries in the house and how do your dogs get on with them? Do you think I am just setting myself up for a disaster with this combination?
Would welcome your views,
Zeka x


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't but I 'm sure they are trainable - my Cocker does as she is told!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya
I have 2 cats and monty gets on very well with one but not the other one. My personal opinion is that a rabbit and cocker is not a good combination. I am sure the others will have some advice for you 

Monty had agility assesment this week and he passed  even his recall was good in the class  he starts beginners agility after christmas 
X


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ya

How is everyones little cockers? Mad as ever?? 



pinkcarys said:


> Do you rent them out? I'll give them 100 Bonios if they cure my endo and fibromyalgia. Oh, and an extra 25 Bonios if they cure OHs cold


If I thought they would help, you could borrow them!! lol     All they can do is give cuddles 



Zeka said:


> Hello, I've a question you may be able to help me with....
> I'd lurve to get a cocker but already have a house rabbit. Do any of you cocker owners have other furries in the house and how do your dogs get on with them? Do you think I am just setting myself up for a disaster with this combination?
> Would welcome your views,
> Zeka x


Erm honestly.. dont do it!! It will drive the cocker mad!! They are not very calm... Plus My friends cocker ate there rabbit. Poor little thing... Labradors are calmer and might tolorate a rabbit.



weeble said:


> Skybreeze Lilly works on the shoots in winter and around the farm all year round. Do yours pick up or flush out?


How is the shoot going?? Willow is too small to pick up big birds like phesents... So she only beats (flush out) Sky is alot bigger and better at picking up.. She also goes wild fowling with DH around Christmas.

Suzie.. Hows Monty?? I completely understand what you said about 'show' cocker and 'working' cocker.. I honestly didnt know there were a difference until a friend got one... I honestly thought it was a springer.  There is a huge difference between them... I think working cockers are completely mad.... My willow could run across he celling sometimes.

I wouldnt change it!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Just a quick update 

Monty starts his agility class on Wednesday  I am hoping he is good  

Last few weeks he has started to be a little calmer! Long may it continue  I am hoping another 6 months or so he will continue to stop being completely scatty
We just need to work on his barking in the house as every little thing! and also jumping at stairgate when visitor/post comes to the front door as it very scary for visitors ! Any tips gratefully received

How are all your lovely fur babies ?

xx


----------

